# Hope This Is What I Think It Is.



## brassbusterpc (Feb 9, 2016)

This just came into the scrap yard a few hour's ago, no head badge, very ruff shape but it all seem's to be there not sure. Pic's not very good as my camera dosen't like the cold weather here. 20 degree's wind chill 9. As I don't drive to work I ride a bicycle the customer's gonna drop it off at my house later after I get home and I'll take some better pic's. Any help with the id, year, model, value would be great.


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 9, 2016)

dibbs


----------



## barracuda (Feb 9, 2016)

Racycles are falling out of trees.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Feb 9, 2016)

This bike will hit the for sale section after I figure out a price and ENJOY it hanging in my shop and taking pic's of it for a while, I know some go for good monies and some for less, BUT it was a GREAT find.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 9, 2016)

Great save! Finding that would make me giddy.


----------



## Wcben (Feb 9, 2016)

Can you get a good image of the chain and the front hub?


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 9, 2016)

The crank looks different than what I would expect to see.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 9, 2016)

Oohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 9, 2016)

You can drop that off in my scrap yard any day, and I only collect Ivers . Nice find!


----------



## mike j (Feb 10, 2016)

I just woke up, and I think it is. Funny how when the price of scrap metal goes down, the quality goes up. Great score!


----------



## 47jchiggins (Feb 10, 2016)

Nice score.

Todd


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 10, 2016)

Chainring looks like a Racycle…but crank arm isn't


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Insanity!


----------



## bricycle (Feb 10, 2016)

fordsnake said:


> Chainring looks like a Racycle…but crank arm isn't



Carlton, are drop-outs and fork Racycle style?


----------



## willswares1220 (Feb 10, 2016)

Two extra holes in the top of the head tube for model number plate?


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 10, 2016)

willswares1220 said:


> Two extra holes in the top of the head tube for model number plate?



Hard to discern from these pics, but certainly has the characteristics of a Miami


willswares1220 said:


> Two extra holes in the top of the head tube for model number plate?



Not all Racycles had a model number plate. OMG I just increased the size of the pics and saw the two holes in the head tube! Looks like it could be Racycle????


----------



## bricycle (Feb 10, 2016)

fordsnake said:


> Hard to discern from these pics, but certainly has the characteristics of a Miami
> 
> Not all Racycles had a model number plate. OMG I just increased the size of the pics and saw the two holes in the head tube! Looks like it could be Racycle????




Thanks Carlton.


----------



## barracuda (Feb 10, 2016)

Fork looks Miami. Interesting to see a Racycle sprocket mounted on a one-piece crank, but stranger things have happened...


----------



## Wcben (Feb 10, 2016)

Im thinking very late Miami built Racycle, I seem to recall seeing a couple of late teens maybe early 20's with single piece cranks.  The frame indicates post 1908, the headset looks very similar to mine, mine is 1903, fork looks like standard Racycle fork, stem and handlebar have been changed (assuming it is a Racycle).


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 10, 2016)

brassbusterpc said:


> This bike will hit the for sale section after I figure out a price and ENJOY it hanging in my shop and taking pic's of it for a while, I know some go for good monies and some for less, BUT it was a GREAT find.




Well, scrap steel is approx. 3 cents a pound,,so 60 cents?


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 10, 2016)

RAYCYCLE.... Yep... Nice score...the  crank ...nope but the elements are there. Plug me in when it's up for grabs.


----------



## brassbusterpc (Feb 11, 2016)

Still at work, haven't had a chance to get more and better pic's, I'll try tomorrow. Working 60 plus hour's a week dosen't leave much time for the wife and 3 great grandkid's we care for and 5 dog's. I'm getting slower and older 60 year's old in March, but I still ride my bike to work and home each day, 18 mile's round trip, in all kind's of weather, rain, sleet, snow, cold, you gotta get to work to take of the family. Haven't missed a day of work in 7 year's, and NEVER late, I get a check each year of $300.00 for not missing a day of work, kinda of nice. For you who don't know I work for Ray's Trash Service out of Clayton IN. Gotta finish up my paper work and get out of here to the wife and my BEST freind's, my great grand kid's. Please be patience guy's.


----------



## Wcben (Feb 11, 2016)

Family's ALWAYS first in my book... Much respect!


----------



## brassbusterpc (Feb 11, 2016)

ivrjhnsn, I paid a hole lot more for this bike than 3 cent a pound, you must be watching the market, it SUCK'S. I'm sure I paid more than I should  of paid, but my guy's know if an old bike come's in they send them to me, I hope to make a couple buck's on this bike, as I paid  several hundred's more than I should of had.


----------



## kccomet (Feb 11, 2016)

i guess its hard to get a deal anymore even from the scrap yard.....nice find


----------



## brassbusterpc (Feb 12, 2016)

Here are a few more pic's, took them real quick, might not have what I thought, I will get better pic's when I have time. Frame has a cut in it but repaired some what.. Pic not good. Saddle is Messinger, New Departure Model D rear hub, Lucky 7 seat post. Might be best to part it out, youn let me know. Picture heavey. Thanks.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 12, 2016)

Yep Miami. Looks like the crank set is original to it.  Could be a Hudson  but it's definitely Miami. Sad about the damage but still nice find.


----------



## barracuda (Feb 12, 2016)

Good stuff. I like that big cog on the ND.


----------



## fordsnake (Feb 12, 2016)

If you do part it…I'll take dibs on the chainring and crank arms.


----------



## jkent (Feb 12, 2016)

PM sent earlier with alot of interest in complete bike with offer. Please do not part this bike out.
JKent


----------



## brassbusterpc (Feb 13, 2016)

Frame damage, better pic.


----------



## filmonger (Feb 14, 2016)

Lovely...... odd repair - kind of fits the bike though!


----------

